# New to area



## Retiredhunter (May 22, 2020)

*Just moved to Mishawaka Indiana,hope I can find other morel hunters near me*


----------



## Retiredhunter (May 22, 2020)

Haven't been able to find a place to hunt yet


----------



## parrothead (Apr 14, 2016)

Your probably going to have to head North to find some Retiredhunter.


----------

